# avatar speaker cabs!



## ant_dee

hey guys, the names ant. im new on these forums. i currently own a DSL 100 halfstack but am planning on swapping it for a jcm800 2203 and a vintage 30 loaded cab.

i was wondering what your guys thoughts (and/or reviews) were on avatar speaker cabs.

i really like the look of these cabs and the price is very tempting too. then the plan was to buy marshall cab badges and apply them to teh avatar cab grilles so nobody but me knows none the wiser.

good idea or just i just save up a bit more and buy the 1960V cab. does the 1960V come with vintage 30 speakers?


----------



## stryker59

welcome!! the avatar cabs are very nice especially considering the price to quality ratio.....a friend of mine has one loaded with the hellatone 60's (vintage 30 sounding speakers that have been broken in) and it is KILLER!


----------



## btomlinson

I have a 2x12 with Vintage 30s. Very nice cab. Well built. Sounds big.


----------



## Purgasound

ant_dee said:


> then the plan was to buy marshall cab badges and apply them to teh avatar cab grilles so nobody but me knows none the wiser.



that's stupid. 

the cabs don't even look the same and anyone that would matter would know the difference. the normal person doesn't care what cabs you would use and why would you want to misrepresent yourself?

no one likes a liar


----------



## poeman33

I have the Avatar Vintage 4x12 with Celestion V30's. I love it. Very solidly built and a very big sound. It is larger than their special cabs. Avatar's have a pretty good reputation, so I don't think there's any reason to cover up the name. I heard one guy around here had one and put a Bogner nameplate on it instead. Alot of people were fooled...but what's the point? If you don't want to show that you have an Avatar cab, I'd just take the nameplate off and leave it with nothing.


----------



## Riffraff

Avatar cabs get mad respect. They make a fine product. I was planning to get a Vintage 412 with Greenbacks or Hellatone 30s for my 2266VM until I heard that a number of GC stores are dumping there stock 425A cabs for less. If I can't find one I won't hesitate to grab an Avatar and mine will wear it's badge with honor! Now if it was a Peavey.....yeah I'd pull that shit off


----------



## Purgasound

+1


----------



## mike sicowitz

Hi all,
For the price it would be hard to find a better cab. I bought one from their scratch and dent link and never did find the dent. I got an empty 2x12 traditional for around $225: That's delivered to my house with tax. I think it was a great move and the sales people will deal. Try and find that at GC. I told the guy I saw a lower price a couple weeks before and he took off forty bucks. Good luck,
Mike Sicowitz


----------



## riffdrive

I just got my Avatar cab via FedEx today. It's a Vintage model, closed back with one Hellatone-60 and one Greenback. Sounds like titties and beer  I paid $428 all together, and that included shipping. I'm gonna call these guys next time I need a 4x12 too


----------



## Riffraff

Congrats on your new cab. Those Vintage cabs sure do look nice. I was so ready to pull the trigger on the vintage 412 with Hellatone 30's but I ended up getting a 425A cab for $498 so I couldn't pass it up. Now I just need to crank that 2266 half stack as much as possible to break in those greenies.


----------



## Ken

I'm looking at a 4x12 Avatar on eBay and the plywood is rather thin; thinner by far than a 1960 or my 1982. Is that a mark of a lesser quality cabinet? It has good speakers in it though.

Ken


----------



## Riffraff

It sounds like the cab style. You must be looking at their "Traditional" series. Their Vintage and Contemporary cabs look every bit as beefy as Marshall cabs. I think what you are looking at is the front edge of the cab. A lot of manufacturers double up on the front lip to make the wood appear thicker. I don't think the Marshall cabs are any different, it's just the style. Go here and look at the Vintage cab Avatar Speakers


----------



## riffdrive

The Vintage cabs are every bit as thick as they need to be, no more no less. They're birch plywood, not particle board, but still relatively light.


----------



## Ken

riffdrive said:


> The Vintage cabs are every bit as thick as they need to be, no more no less. They're birch plywood, not particle board, but still relatively light.



4x12 Avatar Speaker Cabinet Eminence Celestion Lead 80s - eBay (item 320350416253 end time Mar-22-09 19:00:00 PDT)

Notice the weight! 70-80 pounds! My Marshall weighs 80 pounds. I'm thinking of adding a straight front bottom to my 1982 top...there's a 1982B on eBay now at $1200 and that's a bit steep! I only paid $375 for mine which is the steal of the year as far as I'm concerned. I thnik I'll pass on the Avatar though and get a 1960B at some point. I'm NOT paying $1200!

Ken


----------



## V-man

I have a 412 traditional. In fact, when you look at the 412s on Avatar's site, you are looking at MY cab (got their internet model). The last thing these guys do is go on the cheap. They come with metal handles, not the plastic ones Marshalls do, and I am pretty sure their construction and fitting is setup better than mainstream marshall cabs. I am very pleased with my purchase and see no reason to buy a new Marshall cab based on the price charged for what I'm getting.


----------



## poeman33

Here is a pic of my setup. You can see the Vintage cab is quite thick (and heavy too!)The G412 Vintage cabinet dimensions are 30"W x 29.5"H x 14"D. 15mm Birch Plywood. Weight is approximately 95 lbs depending on speakers.


----------



## Riffraff

V-man is right....the first thing I noticed on my new Marshall cab was the plastic handles and thought I remembered the Avatar having metal ones. The Avatar cabs are high quality. The only thing you are missing is the music store's mark-up. Nice cab Poeman33....that's the exact one I was looking at.


----------



## Ken

That IS a nice looking cabinet; different than the eBay one. Oh, and it's true the Marshall plywood is thinner than the front would suggest; I checked!

Ken


----------



## suede

I have a 412 cab from avatar loaded with 2 vintage 30's and 2 G12H's awesome. On price alone it's a no brainer.


----------



## Fixr1984

Played my first gig last night. Had the cab a week and I am more than satisfied with it. (This replaced a 4x12 Crate cab) I got a lot of compliments on my sound. The cab has one Hellatone 60 and one Hellatone 30. For the price I am very happy.


----------



## Stratguy

The cab has one Hellatone 60 and one Hellatone 30. 

Hey - i have been checking the Avatar website also - looking for a 2 x 12 so i don't have to haul my 1960A around when i go out to jam. I was thinking of 2 Hellatone 60's but i am hearing alot of good vibes about one 60 and one 30? Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Cheers ....


----------



## Salsg

Avatar cabs are great, and on top of that affordable. And customizable.

What are you waiting for? Order one!


----------



## eljeffebrown

American Viking said:


> that's stupid.
> 
> the cabs don't even look the same and anyone that would matter would know the difference. the normal person doesn't care what cabs you would use and why would you want to misrepresent yourself?
> 
> no one likes a liar



Viking, You KICK ASS!


----------



## eljeffebrown

Have you guys noticed that the OP hasn't even come back in to post and the original thread date was on the 7th? Doucher! Kill the thread!!


----------



## thrawn86

eljeffebrown said:


> Have you guys noticed that the OP hasn't even come back in to post and the original thread date was on the 7th? Doucher! Kill the thread!!



You do realize that before the last little bit of activity, this thread died in March of 2009, don't you? 

Avatar cabs look nice.


----------



## eljeffebrown

thrawn86 said:


> You do realize that before the last little bit of activity, this thread died in March of 2009, don't you?
> 
> Avatar cabs look nice.





eljeffebrown said:


> Have you guys noticed that the OP hasn't even come back in to post and the original thread date was on the 7th? Doucher! Kill the thread!!



OH MY HOLY SHIT! WTF? I just looked at the date not *THE YEAR* WOW! who resurrected this? why not just start a new thread? 

EDIT; I blame the new tits, trying to get used to all the blood loss from my head!


----------



## Micky

Necroposters should be shot.


----------



## JCarno

My new Traditional 212 Custom black on black with 2 Hellatone 60s should be here today. I ordered it with the removable back and a 4/16 mono and 8ohm stereo switch. Can't frickin wait!! I'm 46 but feel like a 10yr old on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Capt Vemo

Ive been going back and forth between buying one of these 4X12 vintage Marshall looking cabs and mojotones version. Mojo puts alittle more into theres like the veining on the top and bottom of it. But most of the later models of MArshall cabs didnt have it on either. But Avatars prices are just to hard to pass up 617.00 delievered to your door for a new 4X12 cab with your choice of speakers. I want mine loaded with the G12H-30s 70th anniversary speakers. To plug my little AVT50 combo amp into that thing just comes to life when its plugged into a 412 cab. I agree as far as not sticking the Marshall logo on its not fooling anyone but Im gonna say I do have a problem with some of these companies making cabs and amps to the exact specks as marshall and having the nerve to put there names on it. They didnt create these cabs and amps Marshall did. I wanted one with no logo and they wouldnt do it and they glue it to the grillcloth so if you try to take it off you will likely need to replace the grillcloth. Ive seen mojotone cabs with marshall logos on them though and they will fool just about anyone. But they dont put logos on theres in the first place. Price wise I think Im gonna have to go with avatar though and hope I can get the logo off or buy a extra piece of grillcloth for it.


----------



## Triscuithead

Mine just arrived a few days ago. It's freakin' badass! It's now loaded with Vintage 30's. Next I'm gonna get the 'vintage' 2x12 to match my 800.

*edit- Orange kitty approves.


----------



## Triscuithead

oh wow...this is an old ass thread lol.


----------



## SLAPPADom

Well, this old ass thread still has legs. I don't know if I should thank you guys or curse you. About 4 months ago I got the bug and picked up my axe again...jammed with a few friends and said "I need to get a decent new amp". After TOO MANY LONG NIGHTS and hours and hours searching, reviewing and torturing myself, I came across this forum and this thread-- and learned about Avatar. So, after spending TONS of time on their site I figured, "ok first let me get a new head"....last week I picked up the Blackstar Club HT-50. Love it (actually liked it more than the 100). Then...finally....last night I bit the bullet and called Avatar. I was all over ebay and craigslist for 2 weeks (before calling them), looking for a 2x12 contemporary cabinet with a vintage 30 and G12h30 combo. Couldn't find it and that's why I said f**k it, and called them. Well, I went in thinking I would spend $450.....and wound up spending $950. I got the 4x12 contemporary with hellatone 60's and Alnico golds (went with the burgundy + oxblood combo). This beast doesn't arrive until next Tuesday and I'm so friggin anxious to hear it. I hope it's everything I want it to be (cause if it's not, it'll unfortunately soon by on ebay and I'll probably then be looking at Mesa cabs). Man....my fingers are crossed, and my hearts pounding! Thanks to you who posted about Avatar-- I'm hoping this is the last cabinet I ever need.


----------



## SLAPPADom

ok--the cabinet came this afternoon. carefully unpacked it...carefully wired up the Blackstar HT-50, with a tube screamer and a boss chorus pedal. After 1 hr., lots of setting and master volume on 3 (in a large warehouse, good amount of baffling in this large room-- but tin roof is present......my ears were ringing, and not in a good way. The sound was so bright that I was concerned about how much I spent on this cabinet. It's the contemporary 4x12, burgundy and oxblood (looks friggin awesome), with X pattern of Alnico Golds and g12h30's. very bright. very thin. I'm thinking, "oh man...I'm not feeling good about this." A friend I play with came over (he hooked up his newly snagged Bugera 1960 Classic head + Peavy 6505 4x12. His head and cab combo were half the cost of just my new Avatar-- so for the first hour he and I go through songs I'm thinking more and more -- this thing is just to bright-- too aggressive. Dial changes. Get the pedals out the mix. I just get get anything other than a screaming banchi type of sound. even clean chilli peppers songs with a MIM tele. The last hour of the night (speakers now how about 3.5 hours on them) I keep tweaking, go to the middle pickups, put the chorus on kind of heavy and have the tele tone nob at half and finally it starts to sound musical. But I have to say, I'm home now for 2 hrs, and my ears are still ringing. Sent an email to Avatar and they are saying "they have to break in and put the cab up against a wall"......will do it and see what happens (I'm thinking it's going to take me hours to find a nice tone for my hotter sounding Wolfgang).*
*


----------



## LesPaulopolis

Keep the faith, you gotta allow those speakers time to break in...like a year....unless you play a LOT.

Did you try your cab with your buddy's head?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

SLAPPADom said:


> ok--the cabinet came this afternoon. carefully unpacked it...carefully wired up the Blackstar HT-50, with a tube screamer and a boss chorus pedal. After 1 hr., lots of setting and master volume on 3 (in a large warehouse, good amount of baffling in this large room-- but tin roof is present......my ears were ringing, and not in a good way. The sound was so bright that I was concerned about how much I spent on this cabinet. It's the contemporary 4x12, burgundy and oxblood (looks friggin awesome), with X pattern of Alnico Golds and g12h30's. very bright. very thin. I'm thinking, "oh man...I'm not feeling good about this." A friend I play with came over (he hooked up his newly snagged Bugera 1960 Classic head + Peavy 6505 4x12. His head and cab combo were half the cost of just my new Avatar-- so for the first hour he and I go through songs I'm thinking more and more -- this thing is just to bright-- too aggressive. Dial changes. Get the pedals out the mix. I just get get anything other than a screaming banchi type of sound. even clean chilli peppers songs with a MIM tele. The last hour of the night (speakers now how about 3.5 hours on them) I keep tweaking, go to the middle pickups, put the chorus on kind of heavy and have the tele tone nob at half and finally it starts to sound musical. But I have to say, I'm home now for 2 hrs, and my ears are still ringing. Sent an email to Avatar and they are saying "they have to break in and put the cab up against a wall"......will do it and see what happens (I'm thinking it's going to take me hours to find a nice tone for my hotter sounding Wolfgang).*
> *



I agree with what LP said. Let them break in. I own the exact same cab as you. Oxblood and all. But not the same speakers. I went to WGS and bought 2 Reapers 50 and 2 ET65's. Best cab I have. 
Ask Avatar if you can send the speakers back for something different or a refund. While I might have gone with the g12h30 I never would have gone with the Alnicos.


----------



## SLAPPADom

Hi guys, thanks for the feedback. I understand the need to give the speakers some break in, but what I'm afraid of (is actually 2 things):

a) will I simply grow to like the sound by keeping these (and does that mean I settled VS. getting what I wanted)
b) the longer I wait, does that give me less options in terms of if Avatar will swap anything out OR the value of the Alnicos currently in there?

I played for about 2-3 hours tonight (only with the tele-- still have not put the Wolfgang on it-- I'm scared :-O

I 'think' tonight I got a little (baby step perhaps) closer to the sound I expect/want, but not yet in that spot of sounding liquid and rounded. This speaker combo is definitely crystal clear, and tonight I realized that I need to get a bit better in terms of playing everything in a manner that satisfies me--I can hear lots of mistakes 

So, I do like the fact that these speakers identify everything you are doing on the fiddle. I'm going to try a new tube screamer with the hopes of and find a nice warm distortion off the clean channel (to have something in between the clean and the OD channel, which btw is very crunchy).

I've been using the HardWire SC-2 Valve Distortion Pedal but it's not getting me where I want to be in between the clean and OD- was thinking of trying the Ibanez TS9 (maybe the keeley mod). I'm going to give it a weeks worth of tweaking to see if I can get these where I want them to be.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## GIBSON67

Yea, I agree those Alnico are sweet on the top end, but lacking in bass. Send those back and get 2xV30's to match with those G12H30's. Or 2 more G12H30's.


----------



## AudioWonderland

This sounds like a speaker problem. Hellatone 60's are rebadged Vintage 30's which have an upper mid that will tear your head off. Not familiar with the Golds but they are known for "chime". Not a good combo in my opinion.


----------



## SLAPPADom

AudioWonderland said:


> This sounds like a speaker problem. Hellatone 60's are rebadged Vintage 30's which have an upper mid that will tear your head off. Not familiar with the Golds but they are known for "chime". Not a good combo in my opinion.



Funny, because I was wondering if the combo was the problem and if I should dump the hellatones, keep the golds and find something with excellent mid/lower tone to balance out the golds. (I don't know what has that liquid, rounded mid sound I'm looking for).


----------



## SLAPPADom

day 4 and nothing better. This speaker set up is harsh. I've thrown my tele at it, dimed the bass, taken out the highs, added chorus - just not at all liquid. I feel a bit burned because when I called Avatar and spoke with them and told them what I wanted to accomplish they steered me in this direction. Now that I contacted them to say "this isn't at all what I expected" they say "sorry, we can't swap anything out". This is something else -- live and learn I guess.


----------



## Ken

Maybe if you replaced the Blackstar with a Marshall your cabinet would all of a sudden sound better?

Ken


----------



## Jesstaa

Day 4 still isn't long enough to break in the speakers. If they're not gonna swap them, grab yourself some decent earplugs and just assault those speakers for as long as you can as loud as you can.


----------



## jcm800gridlock

I had an Avatar 2x12 Traditional cab with two G12H-30's. A great cab that sounded really good. They are sturdy, well built, all wood cabs which you can customize with speakers, tolex, grill cloth etc. I will buy another Avatar. Next time it will be one of their Vintage models which would better match my Marshalls.

I just traded the Avatar for an old JCM800 Lead 1936 cab. Unfortunately the 1936 does not have its original speakers in it (which I new), but it was in really ood shape, and it matches my 4104 combo. I am changing out the Mojo replacement speakers in it today with some vintage G12-65s.


----------



## SLAPPADom

Yeah I'm wondering if I should sell the head. Since I'm getting into the theory side of playing I had a lesson yesterday (first one with this guy) and he had a vox head and a Slawn cab--sounded great--absolutely the sound I was looking for. After plugging back into my set up I really think these speakers are just too harsh for what I want. I'm pretty pissed at Avatar because I called them 3 times prior to the purchase, and discussed with them what I wanted, feel I was upsold and now I'm with a cabinet that (likely) I'm going to sell and take a loss on. We jammed last night and if I want that crunchy crisp GNR sound, this set up gets that-- but it's far too bright for that warm, rounded rock sound I want to achieve on some songs. I think I'm going to sell this, as much as it kills me because it's a f*#$% beautiful cab.


----------



## AudioWonderland

SLAPPADom said:


> Yeah I'm wondering if I should sell the head. Since I'm getting into the theory side of playing I had a lesson yesterday (first one with this guy) and he had a vox head and a Slawn cab--sounded great--absolutely the sound I was looking for. After plugging back into my set up I really think these speakers are just too harsh for what I want. I'm pretty pissed at Avatar because I called them 3 times prior to the purchase, and discussed with them what I wanted, feel I was upsold and now I'm with a cabinet that (likely) I'm going to sell and take a loss on. We jammed last night and if I want that crunchy crisp GNR sound, this set up gets that-- but it's far too bright for that warm, rounded rock sound I want to achieve on some songs. I think I'm going to sell this, as much as it kills me because it's a f*#$% beautiful cab.



Why would you sell the cab? Replace those two Golds with Greenbacks. Those Golds should sell for more than enough for a nice pair of Greenbacks. If that doesn't solve your issue I would be very surprised.

Naturally you need to allow for the speakers to break in. Avatar will do that for you if memory serves


----------



## SLAPPADom

Audio wonderland thanks for the feedback--I'm going to try that!!!


----------



## AudioWonderland

SLAPPADom said:


> Audio wonderland thanks for the feedback--I'm going to try that!!!



Hope it works out. The Greenbacks should really fill out the mids for you.


----------

